# to skin or not to skin?



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had my Kindle 2 since Christmas and it's still pretty much naked.  
So, I'm thinking about skins and I have a few questions

Do you think skins are a must?  Reading the boards here seems to indicate it's unusual not to have one
Do you find the pattern distracting when you're reading the Kindle?
Are they easy to remove when you're bored and want to try something else?  
Is matte really better than glossy?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I quite liked my K2 skinless, but after I also bought a DX I could see when I compared them how the constant handling had made the K2 look slightly dirty and no amount of cleaning would bring it back to it's original pristine look. Once I noticed how grubby it was, I found that distracting in itself. That's when I decided to skin. I deliberately chose something that wasn't too vibrant as I was worried it would be distracting, but to be honest, I think it's like the whole Kindle experience - once you're immersed in what you're reading, you don't really notice it. 

I have the glossy skins and I really like them, I wouldn't want the matte, though a lot of people think the glare is distracting. I can't say it's bothered me. As for changing them, they do come off very easily and don't leave a mark (at least the Decal Girl ones don't). The problem is if you want to be able to re-use the skin (they are are fairly expensive after all) it's much harder to get it off in a re-usable condition, but I understand it can be done.

Of course, once you have a skin, then you need to start thinking about a cover. And a bag. And ......


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think skin's are a personal preference.  I wanted one to protect the Kindle against smudges and getting dirty over time.  I had my Decal Girl in hand before I ordered my Kindle, when it arrived it went straight from the box into the skin.

I think some of the patterns might be distracting, but there are a lot that are not.  When I was choosing a skin I pulled up the Decal Girl Kindle DX examples because those have text on the screen and that helped me get an idea if I could concentrate on reading with that pattern.  

I haven't removed mine yet, but Decal Girl's are suppose to be easy to remove and not leave a sticky residue.

I went with Matte because of the recommendations on the board, and I am completely happy with it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I was on the fence until yesterday. When I saw the discount code, I decided to order. I think I thought about the protection from smudges, but I've also enjoyed seeing all of the pics here. Honestly, I probably wouldn't have known or cared about skins if I hadn't joined Kindleboards.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I also had no idea skins existed until I joined this board.    Thanks for the tip about the DX skins, I'll try that out! 

Thanks for your replies. I guess I have a few days to decide and still take advantage of the discount code.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought my skin before my Kindle arrived so when they were both here, I decided I liked the naked look just fine so I put the skin away.  Yesterday I noticed the Kindle wasn't looking as clean and new so I pulled out the skin and dressed her up and I love it!  In fact, I love it so much it's temporarily stopped my obsessing over the DVF cover I want but can't justify the $$.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

CarrieJo said:


> I bought my skin before my Kindle arrived so when they were both here, I decided I liked the naked look just fine so I put the skin away. Yesterday I noticed the Kindle wasn't looking as clean and new so I pulled out the skin and dressed her up and I love it! In fact, I love it so much it's temporarily stopped my obsessing over the DVF cover I want but can't justify the $$.


I've never heard of this cover (DVF). What is it?


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> I've had my Kindle 2 since Christmas and it's still pretty much naked.
> So, I'm thinking about skins and I have a few questions
> 
> Do you think skins are a must? Reading the boards here seems to indicate it's unusual not to have one
> ...


No, I don't think that skins are a "must", but they are great for individualizing your Kindle and making it really pretty.
I don't find the colors/patterns distracting at all.
They're really easy to put on/take off...I'm on my third one as we speak. I've only bought glossy finish skins, so I can't comment on which one might be better between glossy/matte. Guess it's more of a personal decision/opinion than anything else. Once you get started on skins, you'll get addicted to them. LOL!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Do you think skins are a must? Reading the boards here seems to indicate it's unusual not to have one
> Do you find the pattern distracting when you're reading the Kindle?
> Are they easy to remove when you're bored and want to try something else?
> Is matte really better than glossy?


I think they're a personal preference, not a must; I always have one for 3 reasons: 
-I originally bought one from DecalGirl because I didn't like how grey my screen was so I wanted to buy one to counteract the contrast between the whitish Kindle border and the grey screen, and it worked.
-it's a fun way to change it up, and a fairly cheap way to alter the look of the Kindle
-I like to make custom skins and have my Kindle wear them (the current one is a tribute to my mom, so I think of her when I look at it)

As stated before, some have reported that a few of the designs were too distracting, but our eyes can attenuate a lot, so usually you just focus on the book you're reading. 
I haven't been distracted by the ones I've had.
(If you had a specific one in mind, you could always ask here; there is a lot of experience with skins and someone would probably be able to tell you.)

They're easy enough to remove; some people have even been able to reuse theirs, I haven't.
I buy through DecalGirl exclusively, and theirs never leave residue. I don't know about other brands.
I think it's a fairly inexpensive, and fun, way to change the look of your Kindle.

Definitely matte, IMO.



Vet said:


> I've never heard of this cover (DVF). What is it?


If I could wager a guess, I think it stands for Diane von Furstenberg, the designer, but that's just a guess since I'm not the OP.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

When my daughter bought her Kindle and asked me to help her choose a skin, all I could think about was how distracting the skin would be. Once she got hers (DecalGirls' Orient), I was really impressed with its beauty as well as the way it enhanced the text (by virtue of the contrast). I'm sure a few really wild skins would distract me, but, for the most part, I don't think they would.

I started out with DecalGirl's "Stand Alone" skin in glossy finish. (Absolutely LOVED the skin!) My daughters and son-in-law bought me an Avenue of Trees Oberon cover (in fern) for Christmas, and the blue and black skin just didn't go with the fern color at all, so I ordered the Library skin in glossy. When the matte option came out, I bought Library in it. I absolutely love it! I really think reading with a naked Kindle, though certainly preferable to not having a Kindle at all, would really make my eyes tire quickly. I also like the way the skin keeps my Kindle much cleaner than it would be without it.

Have fun with your Kindle!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't imagine my Kindle nekkid.  

I was careful, though, to go with a design (custom) that I found serene/peaceful/non-distracting, yet beautiful to glance at.  But that's a personal preference.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I can't imagine my Kindle nekkid.
> 
> I was careful, though, to go with a design (custom) that I found serene/peaceful/non-distracting, yet beautiful to glance at. But that's a personal preference.


I can imagine it--but I don't want to! 

Like Gwennie, I stick with skins I find peaceful and non distracting. And having had both glossy and matte, I have only one comment:

*MATTE!!!*​
I'll never go glossy again on any of my devices. The matte has an almost silky feel under your hand and absolutely no glare.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

Vet said:


> I've never heard of this cover (DVF). What is it?


It's the Diane Von Furstenberg zebra. The cost is outrageous and DH owes me big time since he forgot my birthday, but I still can't seem to justify the cost. I do love it though.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

oh yeah, Matt ONLY.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That cover is stunning!


CarrieJo said:


> It's the Diane Von Furstenberg zebra. The cost is outrageous and DH owes me big time since he forgot my birthday, but I still can't seem to justify the cost. I do love it though.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

CarrieJo said:


> It's the Diane Von Furstenberg zebra. The cost is outrageous and DH owes me big time since he forgot my birthday, but I still can't seem to justify the cost. I do love it though.


It really is stunning (& I usually don't like animal prints) especially with that beautiful pink interior.

But hubby forgot your birthday?!? That seems worth at least 2 covers to me.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful replies!

I have definitely decided to skin. My biggest concern was whether or not it would be distracting and you've alleviated that concern somewhat.  Now it's just a matter of picking one I can live with and there's sooooooooo  many to choose from. 

I think I will probably buy a new cover first... I mentioned it to my husband and he says I should buy a couple, lol. And a bag too if I want.
So perhaps a cover, a bag for the kindle & phone, then a bag to put that one in...  sort of like a babushka for my Kindle ( Oh how I love bags!)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

This is the design I'm leaning toward... in matte

http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1969


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> This is the design I'm leaning toward... in matte
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1969


ohhhh...that's pretty


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, mine is nekkid, but the photos I'm seeing are pretty. But then again nekkid implies no clothes, so without skin would actually be


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> This is the design I'm leaning toward... in matte
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1969


Wow, if you get that, be sure to post pictures.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Choosing the skin is really fun!  

World's Edge Winter is beautiful, love to see it if you decide on that.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love decal girl skins...my only problem is that the best part is on the back of the kindle and I only see it when I'm applying it.  After that, it's covered by the cover.  Sad, but true...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I spotted a nekkid K1 the other day.  Poor thing.  
deb


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

lovesangelrn said:


> ohhhh...that's pretty


Off-topic: LOVE your long-haired dachshund! I have FIVE!!!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've ordered the skin in World's Edge Winter, using the 25% discount code it cost me $27 all up  ( includes $10 for postage to Aus)  I'm not expecting it for a couple of weeks, but once it's here and on, I will post pics.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

obviously the original question has been answered but I'm going to throw my opinion out here anyways

I got a case for mine almost immediately so that I could feel safe taking it out of the house, and my case covers almost the entirety of my K so I have never felt the need for a skin. I think skin depends on the type of cover you have.​


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

caracara,  thanks for the reply.  I have the standard black leather cover from Amazon which I like a lot, but it doesn't really protect it in my bag.


----------



## shiftergrrrl (Jun 2, 2010)

I have read a lot about decalgirl in the more recent threads - less about Tego. I am leaning towards tego bc I can get  skin for my laptop and phone, too, and I found their website very user friendly. Is there a reason  I am reading so much more about decalgirl?
Thanks


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have gotten a skin for my laptop, DH's phone and my kindle from decal girl.  They have skins for anything.  I just perfered the look of their skins for my K2 - individual holes for the buttons rather than one large opening.  I don't remember which brand left glue on the K2s, but it isn't Decal Girl, and I wanted to go with a brand that all reviews assured me would protect my purchase, not damage it.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I just applied my first skin, and I'm mixed about it.  I got it to protect the plastic from getting any dirtier than it already was, and for that reason wish I had known about skins when I first purchased the K2.  That said, there is a tiny bit of white around the screen and it is not perfectly even the way a matted picture would be.  I don't know about you, but my eye tends to go to it and my brain keeps trying to straighten it out!  I see that I'm going to have to find a design that has white area around the screen, which will not be easy to do.  I also got a matte skin and like it. Decalgirl skins come right off without any residue, and you can change skins whenever you wish.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ema5mom said:


> I have read a lot about decalgirl in the more recent threads - less about Tego. I am leaning towards tego bc I can get skin for my laptop and phone, too, and I found their website very user friendly. Is there a reason I am reading so much more about decalgirl?
> Thanks


Welcome to Kindleboards!

I'm not sure from your post if you've actually taken a look at DecalGirl's website, but you can most certainly get skins for nearly any device you have from them. I'm up to four personally--MacBookPro, Kindle 2, original generation iPhone and now my iPad. I also sent a friend there who ended up skinning her family's three Barnes & Noble Nook readers, plus another couple of phones. I'd be very surprised if your models aren't on there.

You read so much about DecalGirl on these boards because their quality and customer service seem to be unsurpassed within the product category. They are easy to apply and remove when you're ready, leaving no residue behind. If your skin tears while applying, they'll get you a replacement one quickly. And at this point, if I'm not mistaken, they're the only manufacturer out there with a matte finish--something they implemented after listening to the many users here on KB who kept asking for such a thing.

I won't consider another brand, period.



fancynancy said:


> I just applied my first skin, and I'm mixed about it. I got it to protect the plastic from getting any dirtier than it already was, and for that reason wish I had known about skins when I first purchased the K2. That said, there is a tiny bit of white around the screen and it is not perfectly even the way a matted picture would be. I don't know about you, but my eye tends to go to it and my brain keeps trying to straighten it out!


I'm sure luvmy4brats will be along shortly, she can explain this better than I can, but I know you can stretch skins slightly in most directions to improve the fit. While you probably can't eliminate the white entirely, I've found I can at least make sure it's equally applied all the way around. Same with the gaps between the skin and the side button decals--I hate for those white lines not to be equal, so by now (third Kindle skin), I've gotten very good at making sure they're precisely placed! LOL

If you've just applied it, it's still very easy to pull up and reposition as needed.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm sure luvmy4brats will be along shortly, she can explain this better than I can, but I know you can stretch skins slightly in most directions to improve the fit. While you probably can't eliminate the white entirely, I've found I can at least make sure it's equally applied all the way around. Same with the gaps between the skin and the side button decals--I hate for those white lines not to be equal, so by now (third Kindle skin), I've gotten very good at making sure they're precisely placed! LOL
> 
> If you've just applied it, it's still very easily to pull up and reposition as needed.


Thank you, Victoria! It's nice just to know I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ema5mom said:


> I have read a lot about decalgirl in the more recent threads - less about Tego. I am leaning towards tego bc I can get skin for my laptop and phone, too, and I found their website very user friendly. Is there a reason I am reading so much more about decalgirl?
> Thanks


I had a mytego skin for awhile - I personally wasn't crazy about the texture of it - there was a bit of a "snakeskin" texture to it. They're based in Canada so shipping to the States is slower than decalgirl. And decalgirl's customer service really is terrific. If you want all your devices to have the same skin, you can order any of the patterns for any of the devices they offer skins for. Often a design is on the site but hasn't yet been adapted for the Kindle (or whatever) - but you can still order it.

Also, last I checked mytego didn't have an option for matte finish; personally, I won't have anything other than matte now.

Here's a comparison a board member did: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19319.msg0/topicseen.html#new


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I just applied my first skin, and I'm mixed about it. I got it to protect the plastic from getting any dirtier than it already was, and for that reason wish I had known about skins when I first purchased the K2. That said, there is a tiny bit of white around the screen and it is not perfectly even the way a matted picture would be. I don't know about you, but my eye tends to go to it and my brain keeps trying to straighten it out! I see that I'm going to have to find a design that has white area around the screen, which will not be easy to do. I also got a matte skin and like it. Decalgirl skins come right off without any residue, and you can change skins whenever you wish.


Oh, it drives me nuts! LOL!! Because of that, I tend to gravitate towards the lighter designs that blend in better with the white so it's not as noticeable (the contrast between the white Kindle and dark skins drives me batty). I also stretch the skins a bit as I put them on so it will be closer to the outer edge (if I stretch too far, I just use a hair dryer and it shrinks right back up)

This isn't a great picture, but I think you can see:


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just applied my first Decalgirl skin today. I didn't think there was going to be white showing around the inside border. The website, didn't show any. So I truly understand what you're talking about in regards to your eye being drawn to the white border. I did my best to make it even but it's not perfect. I also had great difficulty getting the letter buttons on the bottom just right. I couldn't get all of them centered perfectly no matter how hard I tried. So this is as good as it's gonna get. I'm not messing with it anymore.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like that black woodgrain skin - if I ever get another one, that could be the one....


----------



## shiftergrrrl (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your help!
I have been to the decal girl website, including the custom work page; But I am still a little unclear how to make a special order, I do not have an URL, I was hoping to upload my design - is that possible?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ema5mom said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> I have been to the decal girl website, including the custom work page; But I am still a little unclear how to make a special order, I do not have an URL, I was hoping to upload my design - is that possible?


If you want to have a custom skin made, from something you design yourself, you have to email Decal Girl and ask for their template. They'll email it to you, then you use that to add your own elements. I use a program called Photoshop Elements 8, I don't know if their template works with other programs or not.

Patricia


----------



## shiftergrrrl (Jun 2, 2010)

PG4003 - Thanks - I did email them and they already responded! I have been thinking about designs all day - so fun!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ema5mom said:


> PG4003 - Thanks - I did email them and they already responded! I have been thinking about designs all day - so fun!


It's so hard to decide what you want to do. I spent hours looking at and buying different elements, then had to decide which ones I wanted to use, I wanted to use them all


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you think skins are a must?  Nope but they do help set the kindle apart. I couldn't stand the plainness of my kindle and it was the firs lt skin I ever bought. Now I skin all my devices. It's addicting. 
Do you find the pattern distracting when you're reading the Kindle? Nope
Are they easy to remove when you're bored and want to try something else? Yeah. I prefer decal girl ibhavent had an issue removing their skins  
Is matte really better than glossy? Depends on preference. I think mine is one the glossy side, but I live in a city where there are a lit of bright things.... So it doesn't faze me

finding the right skin design will help u make this decision to click or not click. I found two that suited my taste and don't regret it


----------

